# BIETE S7-200 und S7-300 Komponenten, Siemens Micromaster und Stöber sowie Lenze FU´s



## Gochsejung (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo aus der linksniederrheinischen Allertiefstebene, letzte Ausfahrt der A57 vor Trixieland 
Ich habe mich in diesem Forum nicht "nur" angemeldet, um Gegenstände zu verkaufen, aber AUCH.
Also, ich habe aus diversen Rückbauten und Umrüstungen noch einige Komponenten hier liegen und möchte diese verkaufen.
Unter anderem handelt es sich um CPU 224, die CPU 228, diverse EM221 und EM222, SM321 DI 32, SM322 DO 32, Sinamics G110 CPM 110 (1,5kW), S7 Powersupplies etc.pp.
Ferner halt noch Lenze und Stöber Frequenzumricher mit Zubehör (Bremswiderstände, Module etc.pp.).
Sollte also jemand Interesse an einzelnen oder allen Artikeln haben so stehe ich für weitere Informationen gerne zur Verfügung.

  1             Stöber  MDS 5015/L       Posidrive 1,5kW               GEB       
  1             Stöber  MDS 5008/L       Posidrive 0,75kW            GEB       
  1             Stöber  FDS 5008/L         FU 0,75kW inkl. Parametermodul            GEB       
  2             Stöber  XEA5001              Erweiterungsmodul für MDS     GEB       
  1             Peter    Frenic Loader FUS 0,75/3G1E     FU 0,75kW mit Bedienteil und USB         GEB       
  3             Siemens              Sinamics G110 1,5kW     CPM 110AN 6SL3211-0AB21-5AA1           GEB       
  1             Lenze    Bedienteil E82ZBC           Bedienteil f. Lenze Vector          GEB       
  1             MW Mean Well               DRP-240-24        Netzteil 10A       GEB       
  1             Siemens              6ES7 307-1KA01-0AA0   Netzteil für Systemschiene 10A               GEB       
  1             Siemens              6EP1 332-1SH31               Netzteil für Hutschiene 3,5A      GEB       
  1             Siemens              6ES7 216-2AD23-0XB0   CPU 226               GEB       
  1             Siemens              6ES7 214-1AD23-0XB0   CPU 224               GEB       
  1             Siemens              6EP1332-1SHS1 Logo Power       GEB       
  5             Siemens              6ES7 221-1BH22-0XA0   Modul EM 221  GEB       
  4             Siemens              6ES7 222-1BF22-0XA0    Modul EM 222  GEB       
  2             Siemens              6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0    Modul SM 321  GEB       
  2             Siemens              6ES7 322-1BH01-0AA0   Modul SM 322  GEB       
  1             Lenze    8200 Vector       FU 1,5kW, 0-650Hz, 3/PE AC 0-400V       GEB       


Kontakt bitte ausschließlich per PN.

MfG,
A.Bulkens


----------

